# ruta punta a punta



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I see SCT has updated their very useful site giving distances and tolls throughout Mexico's highways, they have added a list of emergency phone numbers and an online assistance chat line.Here is a link:
Point to Point Routes


----------

